
How to Catch Hackers? Old-School Sleuthing, with a Digital Twist - dberhane
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/14/world/europe/ransomware-cyberattack-wannacry-hacking.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
GrumpyNl
Thats not the right way. Just follow the money.

